# Fernando Alonso



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Fucking cheating crybaby little twat.
Who the fuck do you think you are Michael Schumacher??
Oh,hold on a minute..... :lol:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

And now not talking to his team mate... ahhhhh who's got my dummy?


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

paulie1 said:


> Fucking cheating crybaby little twat.
> Who the fuck do you think you are Michael Schumacher??
> Oh,hold on a minute..... :lol:


This was after Lewis deliberately disobeyed a direct team order and told Ron Dennis to "Go fu**ing Swivel"


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jbell said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Fucking cheating crybaby little twat.
> ...


Lewis would never use language like that :lol:

If he did, he must be very brave as i don't even know Ron Dennis, but i'd not tell him to "go fcuking swivel". :wink:


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

didnt Lewis say he tried to let Fernando through but he kept pulling back?

"Go Fu*in Swivel!"... hahaha i like it! :lol:

although i dont think he knows bad words like that! :roll:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Best view I have read on scenario:

<<1. Hamilton's misdemenor was relatively minor, and he apologised and admitted openly that it was a mistake. 
2. Alonso's was a highly visible dirty trick, in front of a world audience, potentially damaging the whole sport. The stewards decided Alonso lied in an attempt to cover up his unsporting behavior. Therefore the I believe punishment was most deserved. 
3. Rather than a British team favouring a British driver, what about the pressure of the principal Team sponsor, Santander, to give preference to the Spanish driver?

Michael Shine, Telford, UK>>

<<Chaos in the pits

How Lewis Hamilton was â€œfouledâ€ at McLarenâ€™s second pitstop during qualifying on Saturday:

13.46.00: McLaren remind Hamilton of the agreement to allow Alonso to pass him. Hamilton ignores these instructions.

13.56.44: Hamilton is told to pit and to do a fast in-lap. But then he is told: â€œSlow the pace, because Fernando is pitting in front of you.â€

13.57.34: Alonso is told that he will be held for 20 seconds in the pits.

13.57.52-13.58.12: Alonsoâ€™s car remains stationary in the box.

13.57.12: The lollipop is raised for Alonso to leave. Hamiltonâ€™s car has arrived, Alonso remains in position for a further ten seconds.

13.57.22: Alonso departs, but it is too late for Hamilton to have a chance of taking pole position.

14.00.00: Session ends. Hamilton vents his fury at Ron Dennis, the McLaren team principal. Hamilton: â€œDonâ€™t ever f****** do that to me again!â€ Dennis: â€œDonâ€™t ever f****** speak to me like that again!â€ Hamilton: â€œGo f****** swivel!â€

23.35.00: FIA stewards penalise Alonso five places on the grid and deny McLaren any constructorsâ€™ points earned in the grand prix. >>

I think it's all great for TV viewing and can't wait until we have the next Maclaren 1-2 grid and good some first corner commitment. Shades of Senna Prost anyone? Ron Dennis has seen it all before and is delivering great sponsorship value.

And before any Brit team/Brit driver favoritism is suggested, it should be remembered that Santander, who are Maclaren main sponsor, are Spanish. Alonso will not get shut out.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

I think they both played the game on Sat but Alonso got penalised for it, seems they are both feeling the pressure and trying to psyche out each other. Alonso was teaching Lewis a lesson.

Neither of them will be going anywhere next year, they just need to stop being stupid, McLaren don't care about the drivers title so long as they win the constructors.

Lewis is Ron's bitch for ever as Ron has paid for him since he was 13.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

This is all bullshit.. Lewis is an Arrogant ungreatful twat and It really bothers me all the press he is getting It is ultimately going to be damaging to the sport...

Firtstly, Hamiltons dad worked 3 jobs so his son could race.... Right.. ok. and he is from such an under privaleged background.... right... ok.

Look, I don't care how hard you work, if you are on the breadline you could work 4 jobs and not be able to afford for your son to compete in karting. He may not have been from a well to do rich family, but I do not belive for one second they could be considered poor. Just listen to Lewis's accent. Plus, he was sponsored and having everything paid for by Ron since he was 11!!!! Wow, Lewis must have had a tough up bringing..

Now I'm not having a go about Lewis for this, but give him credit for what he is, a very talented driver, I wish the news would stop focusing on where he came from... who cares!!!

Also, by focusing so much attention on 'New tallent' it means the construct of the sport will change, everthing will become about the 'new drivers' and there will be no status quo. Existing drivers will not be acknowleded and everything will focus on how they perform in their first season. This is unfair as I truely belive now days, it's 85% about the car and 15% about the driver.

As for this business this weekend.. it's nonsense. Alonse held up Hamilton, big deal it's racing and it was all within the Mclaren camp. Why did the FIA get involved and starting changing the grid!!!! Alonso got the fastest lap. Next thing Alonso will be penalised by the stewards because one of Alonso's pit crew triped up one of Lewis's pit crew... get over it!!

Also, I could be wrong, but weren't the constructors points for this race suspended, pending the apeal by Ferrari, not about the internal Mclaren Antics?

and that's another thing... Mclaren in possetion of the full 2007 Ferrari specs and NO punishment..... what bollocks. Bernie is obviously doing everything in his power to protect his golden boy Lewis, and by virtue Mclaren!!!! what a joke!!!


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

I can't see what the situation had to do with the stewards. It's an internal scrap. As far as I could tell there was nothing detrimental to any driver from another team. If they had done something out on the track that had caused a driver from another team to be at a disadvantage I could have understood the punishment.

Since the stewards are no longer 'local' but permanent stewards appointed by the FIA some of their decisions have been very strange.

3 examples:

1: Saturday's decision to change the grid order based on something that has nothing to do with them (IIRC no other team objected to what happened in the pits);

2: The stewards' decision to punish Hamilton several races ago because they considered him to have blocked Massa, even though Massa was never nearer than 100 metres to Hamilton.

3: The stewards' decision to send Alonso down the grid at Monza last year which, in my opinion, was a blatant attempt to help Schumacher win the championship.

I don't think that they are as independent as they claim to be. :evil:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Why don't they just do this :-


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

HighTT said:


> Why don't they just do this :-


AMAZING!
if only F1 was like this now :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Total top drawer motor racing, that clip (excellent find) had the hairs on my next stood up. If only F1 was like that now :?

You just know the other cars they passed, glanced in their mirrors & though "fcuk that for a game of soldiers, i'm getting well out of the way & letting those nutty boys pass" :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> Why don't they just do this :-


Now THAT'S racing  8)


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Awesome stuff. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The track looks so narrow.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

HighTT said:


> Why don't they just do this :-


Awesome - For everything else there is Mastercard


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

HighTT said:


> Why don't they just do this :-


Cos nowadays the cars would be in a million pieces with contact like that 

Amazing racing!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

scott28tt said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't they just do this :-
> ...


Absolutely amazing in its time. Were the modern cars as slow as those old things, and if they relied on mechanical grip more than aero-efficiency, then I dare say today's F1 pack would be able to get as close and drive in each others slipstream more. that would afford more over-taking and closer racing.

But they don't. Call it progress :?:

Many folk are urging for less downforce and poorer brakes (well increased braking distances) to improve racing by ultimately making it slower.

But of course if that had happened before, we would less likely had all the cascade of performance and safety goodies available for our road cars that we enjoy today.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

garyc said:


> scott28tt said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


I remember in the 60s or 70s. I forget the details. An F1 team fitted a massive fan to the back of their car. It accelarated the air travelling under the car and filled the displaced air behind the car, greatly reducing drag. The car was outlawed very quickly. It's performance advantage and the fact that it was impossible to follow due to causing huge problems for the aeordynamics of the following car were deemed unfair.

It's F1, it's about the teams being at the cutting edge, changing the formula by putting limitations on the breaks and engines turns it into something else. The competition is what spawns new technology and insites. much as you have said..


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

Lock_Stock said:


> I remember in the 60s or 70s. I forget the details. An F1 team fitted a massive fan to the back of their car. It accelarated the air travelling under the car and filled the displaced air behind the car, greatly reducing drag. The car was outlawed very quickly. It's performance advantage and the fact that it was impossible to follow due to causing huge problems for the aeordynamics of the following car were deemed unfair.
> 
> It's F1, it's about the teams being at the cutting edge, changing the formula by putting limitations on the breaks and engines turns it into something else. The competition is what spawns new technology and insites. much as you have said..


IIRC it was Lotus, it was banned because it threw debris out of the back it had sucked up on to the following car


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

jbell said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > I remember in the 60s or 70s. I forget the details. An F1 team fitted a massive fan to the back of their car. It accelarated the air travelling under the car and filled the displaced air behind the car, greatly reducing drag. The car was outlawed very quickly. It's performance advantage and the fact that it was impossible to follow due to causing huge problems for the aeordynamics of the following car were deemed unfair.
> ...


I think you may be right.... going to have to look it up this evening now!...


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

It was a Brabham-Alfa BT46B and only ran in 1 race, at Anderstorp in Sweden in 1978.

Picture and INfo here: http://www.forix.com/8w/fancar.html


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

StuarTT said:


> It was a Brabham-Alfa BT46B and only ran in 1 race, at Anderstorp in Sweden in 1978.
> 
> Picture and INfo here: http://www.forix.com/8w/fancar.html


That'll be the one, clever buggers these F1 designers


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Dr_Parmar said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't they just do this :-
> ...


I'm actually not very impressed with the clip. All it shows is two drivers repeatedly making mistakes whilst in the lead.

Think about it, nowadays...how often do you see the leader make a mistake and lock up letting the other guy pass, then if it does happen, then making exactly the same mistake to lose the lead again!!!

Appart from consistency of the cars, the drivers have clearly moved forward in their consistency.

I know this is a slightly blinkered view as there are a lot more factors that come into play.

Exciting- Yes. A show case of driving tallent- No......


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

Sorry,were you watching a different clip to eveyone else?
No traction control,no abs,no paddle shift,no crumple zones,no big run offs,no HANS systems,no computers just PURE DRIVER SKILL and very very big balls.
A lot of these blokes died rather than escape with a bruised knee cap like they do these days. 
No driving talent?WTF??


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

paulie1 said:


> Sorry,were you watching a different clip to eveyone else?
> No traction control,no abs,no paddle shift,no crumple zones,no big run offs,no HANS systems,no computers just PURE DRIVER SKILL and very very big balls.
> A lot of these blokes died rather than escape with a bruised knee cap like they do these days.
> No driving talent?WTF??


Not to get pciky, but did you actually read my post??

At no point did I say that the drivers then had less talent, just that the clip was hardly a show case. Secondly, how does the technical status of the car come into play when you are referring to 'consistency'. I think it is an unfair statement to say that the drivers today have it easier. Yes, they do have safer cars, and yes there are more driver aids but this does not ditract from F1 drivers taking it to the limit everytime they get in the car. The limit has just moved.

The drivers in that clip were making mistakes, end of. If you make a mistake in a car today you still lose time, you still get passed. Nothing has changed in that respect. This is all I was saying, the top drivers appear to make less mistakes COMPARED TO THAT CLIP when leading.

Also when you refer to 'Pure Driver Skill' What do you think the designers were doing back then? The cars back then were designed to be as stable as possible BECAUSE they had no driver aids. Without the driver aids the cars today would be harder to drive than the cars of the old era.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Lock_Stock said:


> paulie1 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry,were you watching a different clip to eveyone else?
> ...


The point is if you made a mistake then the chances were fairly high it was your last. Now you just get up and walk away.That took a lot of balls.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Lock_Stock said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


The mistakes in that clip make for a far more entertaining motor sport spectacle than the mistakes that Alonso and Hamilton were making during the fuel burn stage of the Hungarian Grand Prix qualifying :roll: .


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

HighTT said:


> Lock_Stock said:
> 
> 
> > Dr_Parmar said:
> ...


What a superb find Ian, this is true racing as it should be. At this level any small mistake by either driver will result in being past, but is that not what motor racing is about.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

It's now getting really silly...

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsp ... 038494.stm


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Ron Dennis never play's fair, everyone knows that.
Let's hope alonso win's in Brazil , and give them the finger.....would be great ! LOL


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Ron Dennis never play's fair, everyone knows that.
> Let's hope alonso win's in Brazil , and give them the finger.....would be great ! LOL


Neither do Ferrari, but if LH doesn't win I would like to see Kimi do it. I can't stand the bad loser attitude of Alonso. Even if McLaren are British.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

real champions have bad attitudes.....look like schumacher, senna, etc :wink: 
if you are the best, you don't have to kiss asses...

Alonso will be the man in Brazil ! Trust me :wink:


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

That's the thing, I haven't seen LH kiss ass...
As a rookie LHs attitude has been a bit up himself at times this year, but brilliant aggressive driving... Not one of a (EX) world champion who has threatened to report his team to the FIA, even when he was involved in the e-mails between the two teams...

Roll on Brazil...


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

cuTTsy said:


> I haven't seen LH kiss ass...


Did you expect that Ron Dennis would do this before the camara? Or on film, specialy for you ? 8) 
I think Lewis knows exactly how to go down for uncle Ronnie....

Real champions don't need uncle's ....


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

So are you saying Alonso's the better driver then ?

or you just prefer the bad attitude :lol: :roll:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

digimeisTTer said:


> So are you saying Alonso's the better driver then ?
> 
> or you just prefer the bad attitude :lol: :roll:


I think a mix of both makes the a real champion, and makes it worth while to watch the F1 races...
Alonso drives with his soul. Lewis is almost a robot.
And he is a marionet from uncle Ronnie. He has a contract with uncle Ronnie till 2049.....or something like that.
Yippiee....i can't wait till to watch al those years....


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Alonso drives with his soul.


Is that why he goes crying to the spanish press everytime something doesn't go his way?


----------



## d246 (Jul 12, 2006)

Not a huge Hamilton fan, however what he has managed to achieve this year is staggering. More importantly he is good to watch on the track. I could never stand Mansell as a person, but thought he was one of the best to watch racing.

Alonso is mentally shot. His weakness is not being able to cope with being beaten. He was exactly the same a t Renault last year when things weren't going his way, turning on the team. It's a shame.


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

Jesus guys, you really think Hamilton is good for the sport? At first he has gone a long way to revitalise but now it's jus the sodding Lewis Hamilton show every other weekend. I'm getting really tired of it. Also, what the fuck difference does it matter where he came from? Everyone goes on about Hamilton as being 'Up from the muck' and not had the advantages everyone else had 'dad works 3 jobs' etc... This is such nonsense, Hamilton has never been 'poor' not really. I don't care how dedicated you are, if you are on the breadline you CANNOT afford to support your child through a karting season. Also, he has had sponsorship the last 10 years with Uncle Rob paying for everything, including private tuition.... jeez Hamilton has had it Tuff!!!
I'm not having ago at him as a driver, on the contrary he is an excellent driver so why can't it be about that, rather than where he came from?

Personally I want Kimi to win, I hope Hamilton learns some humility from a defeat. The guy has never really lost before so I would like to see how he does next season if he loses this one!

The problem I have is that the attitude of teams and sponsors has now changed, every season they will be looking for the next 'big thing' to attract sponsorship and media. This will end up meaning some top drivers miss out on team seats becuase they don't have the right image... this will not be good for F1 full stop.... As for Alonso, it's all racing at the end of the day, he's allowed to be petty because it's part of what drives someone to be a champion. If they didn't mind losing how would they be pushed to win???


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

cuTTsy said:


> It's now getting really silly...
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/motorsp ... 038494.stm


Where were the FIA Milk Monitors when Schumacher consistently had upper hand at Ferrari for 10+ years? Oh, i guess messrs Irvine, Barrachello. Massa didn't go bleating to their home nation FIA about, "He's got more than me" etc. Plus they wouldnt dare cross Ferrari.

Still, a second extra with the Brake board in the pits; that slightly leaner mixture; those slightly under temperature new tyres; that laxitive in his tea - plenty of possibilities.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

cuTTsy said:


> Rebel said:
> 
> 
> > Alonso drives with his soul.
> ...


My son's girlfriend is Spanish and she says that the Spanish press
(except for the region where he comes from) don't like Alonso
but do like Hamilton.

The Spanish press said that all this started over the sharing (or not) of information between the two McLaren drivers; Alonso (rightly?)
felt that as a rookie, Hamilton had liitle to give a two times F1 world champion in exchange.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

He's Catalan (iirc) that's why the main SPanish press will already be against him.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Lock_Stock said:


> Jesus guys, you really think Hamilton is good for the sport?


Yes. got everyone talking and watching.


----------

